

Show HN: Reddit on a map - wwdmaxwell
http://www.lokeel.com

======
wwdmaxwell
Hi, I'm sure many of you could probably blow this out of the water, but I'm
pretty proud of this little app. This is my first app. Having graduated with a
degree in Biology I decided to teach myself ruby on rails to put together a
"news map" because I felt this was missing when I was looking for my first
place to buy, and I wanted to get a vibe of a local area.

~~~
CzechsMix
Don't short change yourself.

This looks fantastic. Would love to see what it looks like when volume
increases.

------
rvn1045
Love the idea! Always wanted to do something with news and the map. Really
cool way of visualizing whats going on around the world!

